# Bereavement policy



## VMfromNOLA (Feb 9, 2022)

I am in need of some help here.

I have been with Target for 3 1/2 years now. Recently, I had an immediate death in my family. As soon as I found out, I advised my leader (who has been at Target for less than a year now). She had my shifts covered and all (which were only 2). When I returned, I asked about Target's bereavement policy and getting paid for my miss days. She told me she deleted my shifts so it wouldn't look like a NCNS or callout. Since she did that, she said our HR said I can no longer get paid for those days. The only way I would be covered is if I missed those scheduled days and it looks like I was absent.

The whole situation sounds absurd. I never held a leadership position but I am well aware of my benefits as an employee. To my knowledge, I am entitle to at least 3 days because I meet all the qualifications. I also have had coworkers in other departments and another store be covered for the days they missed (not sure exactly how the whole shift situation worked with them).

Which should I do next? I have contacted HR headquarters and they told me to contact guest relations because the whole situation sounds wrong. I'm not trying to report anyone, but I have barely made it through a shift without getting emotional distress. Usually I blow things off, but it's ridiculous I know more about the company than my own leader. The amount of days I am offered doesn't matter, but how does that whole situation make sense as to why I cannot get paid for a family loss?

Any recs are appreciated


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 9, 2022)

First I want to say I’m so sorry for your loss and I’ll keep you and your family in my prayers.

Yes you are entitled to 3 days , however your leader was in the wrong for deleting your shifts because now it looks like you were never scheduled to begin with . You have to talk to your etl and say that when you spoke to your leader you were unaware that he would delete your shifts . No leader or even etl are allowed to delete the shifts let alone for a death in the family . So best bet is for you to talk to your hr and let them know you are entitle to those 3 days.


----------



## VMfromNOLA (Feb 9, 2022)

allnew2 said:


> First I want to say I’m so sorry for your loss and I’ll keep you and your family in my prayers.
> 
> Yes you are entitled to 3 days , however your leader was in the wrong for deleting your shifts because now it looks like you were never scheduled to begin with . You have to talk to your etl and say that when you spoke to your leader you were unaware that he would delete your shifts . No leader or even etl are allowed to delete the shifts let alone for a death in the family . So best bet is for you to talk to your hr and let them know you are entitle to those 3 days.



Thank you! I appreciate the info. I found the whole situation weird and was unaware she deleted my shifts in the first place. I will talk to my ETL and let them know, especially after talking to HR corp about it.


----------



## allnew2 (Feb 9, 2022)

VMfromNOLA said:


> Thank you! I appreciate the info. I found the whole situation weird and was unaware she deleted my shifts in the first place. I will talk to my ETL and let them know, especially after talking to HR corp about it.


You are very welcome . Yeah your leader is going to be in a hot spot but he did you wrong . Hours are allocated for a reason and he/she decided to delete those hours and possibly used it for someone else . So definitely talk to etl hr .


----------



## DC Diva (Feb 9, 2022)

3 days for some relationships, half day for others.  Your HR can see what your schedule was that week, even after the deletion, and key in pay accordingly.  Or, if you want to play your leaders game, ask to take those days for other shifts, that are still showing scheduled.  you have a bit of time to use bereavement time, and it sounds like you may still need some time off to process.


----------



## MrT (Feb 9, 2022)

Same thing happened to me years ago.  They had me get my shifts covered and switched my days.  Then told me that i wasnt able to be paid because i switched my shift.  Had it happen again too for jury duty.


----------



## HRTMKendall (Feb 9, 2022)

I’m very sorry for your loss! This infuriates me because the posted schedule is filed at the HR desk so they can see what your shifts originally were. All they have to do is rekey them into MyTime and key bereavement time to cover the shifts. It takes less than a minute to do!


----------



## VMfromNOLA (Feb 9, 2022)

UPDATE: Called the Target HR line to get further info. I qualify for 3 paid days because I meet the requirements + work the max hrs. Just as @DC Diva & @HRTMKendall mentioned, all they have to do is key the hours into myTime. If they don't know how to do it, they should call HROC to have them walk through it. I also don't necessarily have to take all 3 days right now (which originally I only asked for 2). I can use any other days another time, for like a mass or ceremony. The rep even made a case # to make sure it is done.

Thanks for the info + input everyone. Still frustrating after a hard time I had to deal with such an issue. Hope this helps anyone else in the future.


----------

